# Tampa Bay night fishing spots



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Two recommendations from a native:
1. Hire a local guide to learn the area.​2. Scout the areas during daylight hours and get out there.​


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not new here, been fishing the area for 16 years or so. Usually the east side around LMR, Apollo Beach, cockroach...... that side has been devastated and not worth the trip most days. Going out to Maximo or the fort isn't bad, but that's a hard trip these days even at 6am.
I obviously don't see the dock lights in the daytime, so I don't get the point of that. I'm not hiring another guide, and I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole, just a general direction to start planning.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm not new here, been fishing the area for 16 years or so. Usually the east side around LMR, Apollo Beach, cockroach...... that side has been devastated and not worth the trip most days. Going out to Maximo or the fort isn't bad, but that's a hard trip these days even at 6am.
> I obviously don't see the dock lights in the daytime, so I don't get the point of that. I'm not hiring another guide, and I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole, just a general direction to start planning.


You can see docks that have lights on them in the daytime right??


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That doesn't mean they are on at night. Some neighborhoods have a good amount that keep the lights on timers year round, some only turn them on for personal use to keep others away. Looking at them in the daytime means little.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

How are the dock lights around Apollo? I'd start there first. Further south Anna Maria has been good in the past. Move around, stay quiet and look for good flow.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

OP's contributed 7400 posts to the MS forum in 15 years ...those members with a couple hundred can't help a brother out??? There is this thing called karma assholes...you might rethink your current direction...without guys like FC you new guys wouldn't have a forum. Wish I lived in that area...I'd give you gps numbers...thanks for all your contributions FC.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Go look!


----------



## Mike tries to fish (Oct 31, 2021)

New to Tampa, but in the past I've found that docks in proximity to moving water, especially inlets/passes hold lots of snook. 

In my experience it's not always the dock with brightest light, but rather enough light to produce shadow lines and offer a place for snook to stage in current and ambush prey. Don't focus too much on the perfect light and forget about the other conditions for good snook activity. Still need moving water + bait + structure. If you find those three conditions AND light those are the type of spots you can cast into and pull multiple snook out on one stop. 

Not an expert by any means, but these are the conditions I have found success. Happy hunting.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Firecat 1981 is that handle related to being a firefighter, if so you’re in, as I too was in service. Regardless, PM me and I’ll help you out. Best.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a few hundred miles away from Tampa but I've been fishing at night (and running night trips) for years. Here's how I'd go about scouting to set up a trip or two... 
Bridges are easy - if you can walk one... Leave the boat at home, wear a ball cap (something to shade your eyes) and only scout bridges with good strong lights (little bridges an exception - any light on a small bridge might hold fish...). Park safely (and only scout bridges on foot that have a walkway for safety, understatement..). Only walk the up-tide side of any bridge (in my area only the falling tide really produces action - Tampa may be different...). Walk that bridge and take a peak over the side down to the shadow line, looking for fish, bait, etc. - tarpon are hard to miss -the snook will come and go - but hold stationary.. Make a point of taking a minute around any bridge light since that's the big attraction around bridges for me... Also take note of where any anglers are bridge fishing - you'll want to avoid those bridge sections if you're in a boat... I'll let you figure out how to fish spots along any bridge holding fish - they'll be in the shadows almost always on a given tide - and only be on the side where the tide is coming to the bridge... 

Docklights are different deal - but at times the most productive - anywhere... First off though, running at night isn't as easy as it is during daylight.. Figuring out how to operate safely (look out for idiots in boats - and shallow areas -particularly spoil banks along the edges of channels..). While checking out maps look for areas along seawalls and shorelines with a bit of depth (I don't expect to find much under any docklight over three feet of water or less...). I also want moving water since that brings the bait that are attracted to docklights... 

You'll have to make a trip or two to actually scout out any docklight and I try to always shut down a few hundred feet away then pole or use a trolling motor to check out each light - staying just close enough (a long cast away... ) to be able to see if there are fish in the light.. In my area we'll only get one to three casts at a light with fish - before they wise up and get lockjaw - so keep moving and never get close to a light - stay a good cast away for best results...

Lastly, for docklights - I'll stay away from any dock that has people on it (don't want to piss off the owner...) and also stay away from any light that's got someone fishing it (but note it and may come back later on when no one's there). The big deal for me is an operating light that's on night after night (new lights won't produce much until they've been on every night for a few months..). The most important thing around docklights is courtesy (even when the owner does not want you there). I never keep any fish from a docklight behind a residence since many have made their docklight fish into pets (feeding them, etc.). I never stay at a light and we keep moving from light to light after a few casts at any fish we can see. The worst thing that can happen is for the owner to turn off that light - so no matter how much you get yelled at (or other bad behavior... ) be polite, don't argue - keep moving and maybe, just maybe the next time you come by - that light will still be on... I also caution my anglers to be silent when we're fishing docklights behind houses... Making a bunch of noise is a sure way to lose a good spot (another of those "ask me how I know" propositions...).

Hope this helps - the night scene was the first thing I was introduced to down here in south Florida - all those years ago. My area is no where near as good as it was back then - but it's still pretty good...


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> I'm a few hundred miles away from Tampa but I've been fishing at night (and running night trips) for years. Here's how I'd go about scouting to set up a trip or two...
> Bridges are easy - if you can walk one... Leave the boat at home, wear a ball cap (something to shade your eyes) and only scout bridges with good strong lights (little bridges an exception - any light on a small bridge might hold fish...). Park safely (and only scout bridges on foot that have a walkway for safety, understatement..). Only walk the up-tide side of any bridge (in my area only the falling tide really produces action - Tampa may be different...). Walk that bridge and take a peak over the side down to the shadow line, looking for fish, bait, etc. - tarpon are hard to miss -the snook will come and go - but hold stationary.. Make a point of taking a minute around any bridge light since that's the big attraction around bridges for me... Also take note of where any anglers are bridge fishing - you'll want to avoid those bridge sections if you're in a boat... I'll let you figure out how to fish spots along any bridge holding fish - they'll be in the shadows almost always on a given tide - and only be on the side where the tide is coming to the bridge...
> 
> Docklights are different deal - but at times the most productive - anywhere... First off though, running at night isn't as easy as it is during daylight.. Figuring out how to operate safely (look out for idiots in boats - and shallow areas -particularly spoil banks along the edges of channels..). While checking out maps look for areas along seawalls and shorelines with a bit of depth (I don't expect to find much under any docklight over three feet of water or less...). I also want moving water since that brings the bait that are attracted to docklights...
> ...


As usual, Bob’s advice is spot on and partly why I suggested scouting in daytime, lots of potential hazards that may not be evident at night (to paraphrase - ask me how I know). That said, I normally don’t just give advice freely because there are too many nowadays who want the easy path and are unwilling to put their time in on the water but as stated, PM me and I’ll put you within striking distance.

P.S. - Follow ALL of Bob’s advice on approach and etiquette and you’ll do just fine.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> OP's contributed 7400 posts to the MS forum in 15 years ...those members with a couple hundred can't help a brother out??? There is this thing called karma assholes...you might rethink your current direction...without guys like FC you new guys wouldn't have a forum. Wish I lived in that area...I'd give you gps numbers...thanks for all your contributions FC.


With my post count you guys should be mailing me GPS chips with all the honey holes...😅


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Smack I would do that for you if you come to Florida and invite me on the boat….Ha…Ha‼


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go north. South of HF in Culbreath Isles.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Go north. South of HF in Culbreath Isles.


This is good advice. Also Gandy can be very good. It's been a long time since I've fish Gandy at night but I recall the western half being better.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm back after a busy Labor day weekend, but haven't had the time to go out at night yet. I wanted to think about my response for a minute too. So let me address some minor stuff here.

First and foremost, Microskiff.com has always been a community about doing more with less. Meaning in many ways it is a DIY type site. It doesn't matter the topic, but anyone should be able to come here and get an idea or direction on a question. One can ask about trailer repairs, glassing, motors, fishing, camping, travels...... it doesn't matter, there will hopefully always be someone willing to give a legit answer. That said, telling someone right off to go hire a pro is not the reason we are here. That's like someone asking about favored oil, and telling them they need to go to a mechanic. There is a difference between giving advise/opinions and holding someone's hand, and the prior should be available to the members. I have nothing against guides by the way, but I wouldn't have posted if I wanted that option for now.

I appreciate the remarks on my seniority here. Hard to believe it's been 15+ years, 1 boat restoration, 4 builds from scratch, and tons of other projects and posts. I have held those who are most active here in higher regards, as you kind of earn karma points for helping others over time, but we can't forget about the new guys. We need newer guys to pick up the mantle as some of us move on. So at least on some things it shouldn't matter if you are old or new. If someone needs help then we should try to do our best.

Ok off the soapbox for now, lol. So my intension with the original post was to just get a general direction, not a pinpoint location. My life has changed a lot in recent years, yes I'm a Firefighter/Paramedic. If I get to fish once a month it's a good month, but I'm working on changing that. I wish I had time to really scout like I used to, but if I did, by the time I'd get back it might be 2 or 3 months. I was just looking for a heading, and some of you gave me just that, so thank you very much!

Thank you everyone also for the advise on how to fish as well. Capt. Bob your advise is always welcome. Some of it I have found in the past, and some is stuff I haven't tried. For instance I am familiar with night dock fishing and casting into the shadows, but not so much on how to set up on a bridge at night. Being quiet and courteous is always needed when fishing in someone's backyard. Most so at night.

Be safe kids.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

What part of the bay are you fishing?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

John's Pass is a popular spot for night fishing, you can fish under the bridge or off the jetties on either side. Plenty of parking on the north side.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm a Tampa native and been fishing the lights here for about 5 years now... hate to say it but, the St. Pete side of the bay is where you'll find me most nights... And that's no disrespect to Tampa. Just personal preference. I know that's a bit of a drive for the OP but just offering my thoughts.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you have a TM on your rig? Can’t imagine trying to fish docks or bridges without one.

I’d put in at Gandy. Nice ramp. Well lit. I’d look up the current predictor on NOAA and fish the slacktide on the St.Pete side of bridge. Then when tide changes run past Weedon and fish the literal 1,000’s of docks in Venetian Isles. I’d cross the bay all the time when I had a skiff but be careful, it can change at a moments notice and there are some rocks/concrete near St.Pete side going towards Weedon.

If you don’t want to cross bay you could fish back side of Hula and the lights at the marina, Picnic island, or run up to Culbreath and HF.

Just so no one gets their panties in a wad these are well known areas and massively huge with hundreds and hundreds of fishing spots.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Crossing the bay is no big deal most times for my boat. Going either by truck or boat I'm ok with, as long as it's a productive night, lol. I've launched at Gandy many times, and experienced the rocks/concrete over by the power plant first hand (Thanks Navionics). I forgot about the neighborhood to the south. I might give it a go soon. Thanks.


----------



## M48SHOOTER (Oct 20, 2019)

Firecat I spent many hours watching/reading the for Plytanic 1 and 2. It helped me make the jump from metal project boats to glass project boats. I recently moved from Pinellas to Hillsborough near you. I am learning the Tampa side, but I have a few snapper rock piles I'd share with you. Call it paying back for things I have learned from you. I work in a similar line of work and understand the taxes on the family and fishing time. I have fished inshore in the Weedon, Bay Pines and Fort DeSoto area but am still learning the Tampa side. Hit me up when you are free am I'm happy to have an open spot on my boat.


----------

